# Tradition Car Club 1st annual picnic ∙



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

come join us on Saturday August 18th as we all get together and have our 1st annual picnic. 10 am to 5 pm. location to be announced. flyer to be posted soon.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Hope to see you guys out there!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jun 4 2007, 08:50 PM~8042627
> *Hope to see you guys out there!
> *


I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

We are currently working on the flyer, we will post up information as we get it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

whats up with that flyer?????


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED C.C. will be there!!!!!!
any trophies?? or this just a hang out type of show????


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

We might have a trophy for best club participation, it is still in the works. Possibly, best of!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

As for the flyer we are meeting with the city to determine the location, hopefully by the end of the week we will have more info!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT.... For tha Homies


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 16 2007, 01:37 AM~8115305
> *TTT.... For tha Homies
> *


X2


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jun 3 2007, 07:30 PM~8035208
> *come join us on Saturday August 18th as we all get together and have our 1st annual picnic. 10 am to 5 pm. location to be announced. flyer to be posted soon.
> *



YEAH THE GLASSHOUSE WILL BE THERE AND KUSHMANS 62. WE'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR FIRST PICNIC. GOOD LUCK


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

There you go Homie!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm thats going to be big... :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks bro I'm a little slow on the computer


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jun 18 2007, 01:51 PM~8128109
> *Thanks bro I'm a little slow on the computer
> *


You missed the last bracket that why it did not work.. but when I fixed it.. It was big way too big for the screen...

So I hooked it up... No problems, just buy me a taco on taco night :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP TRADITION ,SAY ALEX YOU PUT ON THE TOPIC THAT ITS IN CHINO ,BUT ITS IN SAN DIMAS.JUST LOOKING OUT HOMIES


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 18 2007, 02:56 PM~8128551
> *WHATS UP TRADITION ,SAY ALEX YOU PUT ON THE TOPIC THAT ITS IN CHINO ,BUT ITS IN SAN DIMAS.JUST LOOKING OUT HOMIES
> *


This post was started by Victor, and it was going to be orignally in Chino, but it did not work out so they moved it to San Dimas.... I just helped get the flyer up....
Thanks for the heads up bro....


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Hey Alex, thanks for your help with the flyer, and like you said I hope it is big . :cheesy:   :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

WE will be in the House For sure!!!!!

Support the Homies TRADITION C.C.!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHICH PARK IS IT. AND THE TIME TO START? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jun 19 2007, 07:22 AM~8133545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

good ....... half of these are from chino... :uh:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jun 23 2007, 10:45 PM~8164243
> *good .......  half of these are from chino... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Man.... everybody is using that pic now!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

its no longer in Chino... i just dont know how to change da topic title.... its in San Dimas/ Pomona


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jun 24 2007, 08:16 AM~8165339
> *its no longer in Chino... i just dont know how to change da topic title.... its in San Dimas/ Pomona
> *


WHATS UP VICTOR,IF YOU WANT IT CHANGE GO TO (HELP)AND THEN 
SCROLL DOWN TO ([email protected])AND EMAIL THEM AND ASK TO CHANGE 
CHINO TO SAN DIMAS ON YOUR TOPIC  WISH I COULD BE THERE BUT GOT TO WORK :uh:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 24 2007, 03:26 AM~8164947
> *Man.... everybody is using that pic now!!!
> *




here ya go.....just added 2 more.....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jun 24 2007, 08:16 AM~8165339
> *its no longer in Chino... i just dont know how to change da topic title.... its in San Dimas/ Pomona
> *


Start a New 1....... Let this 1 die


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Come and show your support for Tradition car club, as we celebrate our first annual picnic at Bonnelli Park on Saturday August 18, 2007 everyone is invited and bring the family and show them that lowriding is all about hanging out and having a good time. :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jun 27 2007, 07:34 PM~8190744
> *Come and show your support for Tradition car club, as we celebrate our first  annual picnic at Bonnelli Park on Saturday August 18, 2007 everyone is invited and bring the family and show them that lowriding is all about hanging out and having a good time. :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

ttt :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

what's up fellas, we'll try and be there


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

6 WEEKS TO GO :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP VICTOR ,I WONT BE THERE GOT TO WORK BUT I WILL TRY TO HAVE SOME OF OUR MEMBERS GO TO YOURS


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

ttt :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

5 more weeks to finish the new additions to the bomb....i'm getting nervous...will be cutting it close :ugh:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Yeah what about the presidents car, im already having second thoughts about putting it in the shop, but it will all be worth it when it is done, but i will be cutting it even closer!!!! :0   :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

TTT, TTT, TTT, TTT you know how we do it! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

its taco nite... woooo hoooooo :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jul 13 2007, 06:16 PM~8304532
> *its taco nite... woooo hoooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Taco Night!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

4 1/2 weeks to go :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck fellas


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Good looking out Old Memories, hope we see you guys out there! 
TTT, TTT.  :cheesy:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

another week baby and i'll be picking up my car!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

dont miss out on a nice day at the park, bring the cars out you don't see them too often on a saturday, it will be a good day!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jul 24 2007, 06:28 PM~8382622
> *dont miss out on a nice day at the park, bring the cars out you don't see them too often on a saturday, it will be a good day!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  I'LL BE THERE AFTER WORK :burn:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 49113 (Jul 9, 2007)

royal fantasies will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Your show last week was the shit ! it felt like a show from back in the days ...(La sports arena) just smaller..Definately a show never to miss! :biggrin: TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Jul 29 2007, 09:58 PM~8422817
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP VICTOR,I SEE YOU GOT THE ROADMASTER DONE UP ,LOOKS GOOD HOMIE BUT POST UP SOME PIC...... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 30 2007, 12:04 AM~8423505
> *WHATS UP VICTOR,I SEE YOU GOT THE ROADMASTER DONE UP ,LOOKS GOOD HOMIE BUT POST UP SOME PIC...... :biggrin:
> *


Good enough to win Best of Show at G2G!!!!!!!
Congrats Homie.....


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 30 2007, 12:08 AM~8423526
> *Good enough to win Best of Show at G2G!!!!!!!
> Congrats Homie.....
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 30 2007, 06:59 AM~8424462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

CONGRATS VIC ........THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

ttt 17 more days till the BBQ


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

_*TTT!*_


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

well the car is done for now until the chrome undercarriage gets put on!!
TTT,TTT! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

its almost here, so get the grills ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Repost the flyer!!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

How much does it cost to get in the park?? Any trophies?? or just come and kick it....


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

I believe it's about 6 or 7 dollars per car, and no we are not going to have trophies, so just come and kick it and then we will have the after party at night!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 8 2007, 04:15 PM~8506283
> *I believe it's about 6 or 7 dollars per car, and no we are not going to have trophies, so just come and kick it and then we will have the after party at night!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT

Daaamnn Aug is A Busy Month For me!!!

Support TRADITION C.C.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

good looking out xscape! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 9 2007, 09:46 PM~8517932
> *good looking out xscape! :thumbsup:
> *


No Prob Homie!!! See ya Saturday!! :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just have some food and drink ready for me homie!! We will be leaving OC at 1pm going straight to the park!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Oh you know there will be some food and drinks there nice and cold! :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8548235
> *Oh you know there will be some food and drinks there nice and cold! :cheesy:
> *


Non Alcholic please :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

WHAT ..........ok we'll let you beer bong a sprite. LOL J/k .......glad to see you guys will make it. :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Aug 14 2007, 07:57 AM~8549920
> *WHAT ..........ok we'll let you beer bong a sprite. LOL J/k .......glad to see you guys will make it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Aug 14 2007, 07:57 AM~8549920
> *WHAT ..........ok we'll let you beer bong a sprite. LOL J/k .......glad to see you guys will make it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

I can smell the BBQ already!!!!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Do you smelllllllllllllll what TRADITION is cooking! :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: _ * TTT!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

it's on an crackin uffin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

CANT WAIT    :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 14 2007, 04:31 PM~8554001
> *Do you smelllllllllllllll what TRADITION is cooking! :scrutinize:  :yes:
> *


What are they Cookin?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

List pLease!!!


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

What area are you guys going to be at?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

South East Corner of the lake!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Aug 15 2007, 01:44 PM~8561872
> *What are they Cookin?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> List pLease!!!
> *



shrimp
chicken
ribs
carne apache
hot dogs
hamburgers
carne asada
man.... i aint typing it all... oll get carpo tuno just with da food list.... look at the center of our flyer and you can see how big da TRADITION grill is....


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

we will be coming in thru the golf course entrance off of fairplex! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

and this was an unplanned bar b q


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Hey stevie sorry you lost the game of dominoes that day, but i am sure glad i didnt have to cook, because that was a lot of food! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: sounds good


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Aug 15 2007, 02:33 PM~8562579
> * South East Corner of the lake!!!
> *


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 15 2007, 06:12 PM~8563694
> *shrimp
> chicken
> ribs
> ...


Yo... I was just Kidding Dogg.... BUTT DAAAAAAAAMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!

DOnt miss this SHIT!!!!!!!!!

IM leaving work Early For this!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Aug 15 2007, 03:18 PM~8562479
> *What area are you guys going to be at?
> 
> 
> ...


From 10fwy Exit Fairplex... Go North
when u get to the Light by the Golf Course(via verde, or Puddingstone dr.)
Make a Left..... Go all the Way to the Pay booth....
Proceed after paying, down hill... First lil Street to ur Right
Turn Right..... Follow till u get to ur next right turn.....

A lil Hidden... But a Nice Spot!!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Aug 15 2007, 10:48 PM~8565782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic .......I think that picture says it all :biggrin: TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

2 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

drunk and ready :thumbsup: uffin:  :roflmao:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 17 2007, 10:33 PM~8581730
> *drunk and ready  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: I know my ass is going to be hung over like a mother tomorrow we started partying a little early


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 17 2007, 11:33 PM~8581730
> *drunk and ready  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See you all at the park this afternoon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeeaaaah Boiii!!!!

Cutty is all shined up and Ready!!! :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

picnic went very well. lots of familys, lots of cars and lots of food....... we would like to thank Elusive, Epics, Unlike No Other, Gangs to Grace, Elite, Down South, Royal Image, Traffic, Cali Style, and all the solo riders that supported our event. Thanks to everyone that helped us with the food and drinks. 2008 will be bigger and better....... 

p.s.... lots of pictures to come


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Vick......

Elusive C.C. would like to thank Tradition C.C. for the hospitality.....

It was a good day....


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Tradition for a great time at the park!! This is going to be a Tradition, for your first picnic you had a great turn out... It was thee perfect day!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 18 2007, 07:37 PM~8585575
> *picnic went very well. lots of familys, lots of cars and lots of food....... we would like to thank Elusive, Epics, Unlike No Other, Gangs to Grace, Elite, Down South, Royal Image, Traffic, Cali Style, and all the solo riders that supported our event. Thanks to everyone that helped us with the food and drinks. 2008 will be bigger and better.......
> 
> p.s.... lots of pictures to come
> *


THE PICNIC WAS TIGHT, NICE HOT DAY OUT IN THE HOT SUN. THANKS ON BEHALF OF *TRAFFIC C.C.* :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

CONGRADULATIONS ON A NICE TURN OUT ME, MY FAMILY, AND THE HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIME. OH YEAH ONE MORE THING THANKS FOR THE 50/50 RAFFLE. LOOKING FORWARD TILL YOUR NEXT PICNIC. :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Again thanks to everyone for coming out and spending one hot day in a cool spot, we hope everyone that came out had a good time and can't wait to do it again
Again thanks to UNLIKE NO OTHER CAR CLUB, TRAFFIC, ELITE, EPICS, ELUSIVE, CALI STYLE, DOWN SOUTH, GANGS TO GRACE AND EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT THEIR RIDES OUT I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND HOPE YOU GUYS LIKED THE FOOD! :thumbsup: :worship: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 18 2007, 09:12 PM~8586015
> *Again thanks to everyone for coming out and spending one hot day in a cool spot, we hope everyone that came out had a good time and can't wait to do it again
> Again thanks to UNLIKE NO OTHER CAR CLUB, TRAFFIC, ELITE, EPICS, ELUSIVE, CALI STYLE, DOWN SOUTH, GANGS TO GRACE AND EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT THEIR RIDES OUT I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND HOPE YOU GUYS LIKED THE FOOD! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Wait till I post that pic of my Fav........

Shrimp was off the CHAINS!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELITE representing For Tradition C.C.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Bigg ups to Tradition for a Bomb Picnic......
Sorry I had to leave a lil Early.... Had a Great Time....

GOOOD FOOD!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

This Is the Shrimp that stopped me Dead in my Tracks!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Got the Recipe....Its on and Poppin


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

at the moment i'm recovering from a stroke myself from june 11 of this year. keep yuour head forward, all the therapy and prayers help your in my prayers


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 19 2007, 09:59 PM~8592950
> *at the moment i'm recovering from a stroke myself from june 11 of this year. keep yuour head forward, all the therapy and prayers help your in my prayers
> *


This was ment to be in the topic for Homeboyz (Keith)!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Aug 19 2007, 04:28 PM~8590344
> *ELITE representing For Tradition C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


HADN'T SEEN THE TOWN CAR IN A WHILE, STILL LOOKIN CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 19 2007, 11:13 PM~8593696
> *HADN'T SEEN THE TOWN CAR IN A WHILE, STILL LOOKIN CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *


That's true that car is still looking good....!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 20 2007, 12:30 AM~8594091
> *That's true that car is still looking good....!
> *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)




----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Before the party started!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

bare with me i'm learning how to post up pictures :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 20 2007, 09:16 PM~8602091
> *bare with me i'm learning how to post up pictures :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

chemo needs to learn how to resize pics, this foo takin up valuable lay it low space :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

These are my confessions from Usher!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

don't fall asleep at a tradition picnic, or else.....


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

you wind up with a wiener in your mouth!! :0 :angry:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

you wind up with a wiener in your mouth! :0 :angry:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

and after the party !! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

and after the party!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

they are making you think they we're the ones cooking the food, but in all reality it was me! HA HA HA :loco: :nosad:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

im calling it a night more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 20 2007, 09:56 PM~8602460
> *im calling it a night more pictures tomorrow!
> *


THank YOu..... Man My eyes are hurting from those BiGG A** Pics!!!!!!

:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

nice view?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ur gettin better!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Come on chemo were's all those pics at??????TTT :banghead:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

I'm working on it! :loco: but it's driving me crazy


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

THANK YOU ELUSIVE CAR CLUB FOR COMING OUT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

IT'S THE CHAD!! THANKS PHILLIP FOR BRINGING DOWN THE 64! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR COMING OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR COMING OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

HEY MEMO I'M GETTING TO YOUR PICTURES!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR COMING OUT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 22 2007, 08:05 PM~8620219
> *HEY MEMO I'M GETTING TO YOUR PICTURES!
> *


 hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 22 2007, 08:09 PM~8620242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

SHOUT OUT TO OUR SOUTH HEMET CHAPTER!! J/K WHAT'S UP FELLAS.


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

THANKS EPICS FOR COMING OUT!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

FOOD, FUN, AND INK ONLY AT A TRADITION CAR CLUB EVENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR COMING OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

TAHNKS DOWN SOUTH FOR COMING OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF TRADITION CAR CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR EVENT AT BONELLI PARK, THANK YOU, LET'S HOPE NEXT YEAR IS BIGGER AND BETTER! :tears: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU THINK GOLD RUSH!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Aug 22 2007, 09:07 PM~8620701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now isnt that romantic..... takin in da nice view.......


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 22 2007, 09:09 PM~8620726
> *now isnt that romantic..... takin in da nice view.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 22 2007, 09:09 PM~8620726
> *now isnt that romantic..... takin in da nice view.......
> *


HEY CHEMO DO YOU WORK FOR CHEATERS?DID YOU TAKE THAT PICTURE FROM THE BUSHES :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------

